# The Council for Canadian Security in the 21st Century



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Mar 2003)

For those who are interested in some excellent, in depth reading about the present and future of the CF, I higly recommend this site:

The Council for Canadian Security in the 21st Century

The pieces under the "Research Papers" and "Articles" sections are worth checking out.

Cheers


----------



## Albertan (8 Mar 2003)

There is also a discussion forum there, I‘m not sure if a current member of the CF could join CCS21, but there are several current members who post on their boards.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Mar 2003)

Albertan,

I believe that current members of the CF are *encouraged* to join the CCS21. After all, it‘s thier future the CCS21 is fighting for...


----------



## Albertan (14 Mar 2003)

Thats good! Everyone sign up!   :warstory:  

I did not think CF members could join lobby groups or anything polical like that while a member of CF?


----------

